# libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file

## fatez

Ragazzi, stavo cercando un qualcosa per il mio Nokia 7210 .. e dopo varie ricerche su google sono fino per scaricare Nokia Developer's Suite for J2ME(TM) 2.0 (2.6.2003).

Contentissimo, untarro il pakketto .. che bello c'è un setup.bin.

lo lancio e .... :

Gentoo nokia # ./setup.bin 

Preparing to install...

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ecco, arrivato a questo punto provo a cambiare java e metto le sdk della sun... ma nulla da fare ancora.. allora faccoi un strace setup.sh .. niente di strano... 

continuano a sputarmi quegli errori.. proprio non capisco.. idee? ditemi di si vi prego..

e già che sto scrivendo, ne aprofittto : ma per nokia (7210 irda) esiste qualcosa da linux? mica mi tocca shiftware in windoze vero? no dai...  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Oddio, ma come sta il tuo sistema????

 *fatez wrote:*   

> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Allora, era inutile ma l'ho fatto uguale:

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ qpkg -f /lib/libc.so.6 

sys-libs/glibc *

cerri@cerrito cerri $ qpkg -f /lib/libpthread.so.0 

sys-libs/glibc *

```

Quindi, incrociando le dita, farei un bell'emerge di quel pacchetto...

 *fatez wrote:*   

> e già che sto scrivendo, ne aprofittto : ma per nokia (7210 irda) esiste qualcosa da linux?

 

Gammu, ma purtroppo non esiste l'ebuild.

 *fatez wrote:*   

> mica mi tocca shiftware in windoze vero? no dai... 

 

MAI!  :Razz: 

----------

## fatez

Sto ricompilando le glibc....

Ma Gammu funge solo da bash? per X non vi è nulla?

----------

## fatez

GlibC aggiornate.

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r1 merged.

 sys-libs/glibc

    selected: none

   protected: 2.3.2-r1

     omitted: none

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Il problema persiste :

fatez@Gentoo fatez $ ./setup.bin 

Preparing to install...         

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...          

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

## cerri

Gammu e' solo per shell, niente X ancora  :Sad: 

Per quanto riguarda setup.bin, sinceramente SONO CONTENTO che continui a non funzionare, altrimenti avresti dovuto reinstallare tutto da capo...  :Razz: 

Puoi postare la parte iniziale (non binaria) del file in questione?

----------

## fatez

Eccomi, allora il pakketto in questione è "RELEASE NOTE for Nokia Developer's Suite for J2ME(TM) 2.0 (2.6.2003)"  -> nds_jme_linux_v2_0.tar.gz, ed è reperibile a questo indirizzo :

http://www.forum.nokia.com/nds_for_j2me.html

ora pasto la parte iniziale di "setup.bin" :

#!/bin/sh

PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin

BLOCKSIZE=32768

ARCHSTART=2

ARCHSIZE=15806424

ARCHBLOCKS=483

DEFAULTPERMS=002

INSTALLER_OVERRIDE_VMLIST="J2 J1 MSJ MRJ"

INSTALLER_STDERR_REDIRECT="error.txt"

INSTALLER_STDOUT_REDIRECT=""

INSTALLER_HEAP_SIZE_INITIAL="16777216"

INSTALLER_HEAP_SIZE_MAX="50331648"

RESOURCE_DIR="Linux"

DEFAULT_UI_MODE="GUI"

#!/bin/sh

 :Sad: 

grazie di tutto

----------

## maur8

Anche a me succedeva una cosa del genere con il JBuilder7 per linux. Il problema credo che sia dell'installer che fa partire setup.bin che è stato compilato con glibc più vecchie. Io ho provato il JBuilder8 e tutto ha funzionato.

----------

## shev

In effetti adesso che mi ci fai pensare anche a me questo errore non è nuovo, me lo dava con il plugin flash (o java, non ricordo) ed il problema stava proprio nella versione differente del compilatore utilizzato.

----------

## sKewlBoy

Sorry for disturbing, but I searched for "7210" and I got here.

Gammu seems to be my solution to manage Gallery in Gentoo, but I just can't set the device.

There is not 1 single reference on how to choose the device file in gammu help... I wanted to use it with IrDA, /dev/ircomm* smth... any help ?

----------

## cerri

We're not talinkg about gammu here... but pleased to help anyway  :Smile: 

```
EXAMPLES

       To check it out, edit ~/.gammurc and put there something like

       [gammu]

       port = /dev/ircomm0

       connection = irda

       and try gammu --identify

```

try

```
$ man gammu
```

Hope it helps

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In effetti adesso che mi ci fai pensare anche a me questo errore non è nuovo, me lo dava con il plugin flash (o java, non ricordo) ed il problema stava proprio nella versione differente del compilatore utilizzato.

 

Qui pero' si parla di filenotfound...

Quindi non credo sia un problema di compilatore.

Stavo provando a scaricarlo ma richiede la registrazione.

Qc lo puo' passare?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui pero' si parla di filenotfound...
> 
> Quindi non credo sia un problema di compilatore.
> ...

 

Non voglio impuntarmi perchè non ricordo con esattezza l'errore, ma se non erro era proprio un "file not found" su quel file. Magari ricordo male, non saprei...

/me smemorambolo  :Razz: 

----------

## fatez

WE ho risolto.

Usando le "manine" :

 java -classpath /tmp/install.dir.2705/InstallerData/installer.zip com.zerog.lax.LAX "/tmp/install.dir.2705/temp.lax" "/tmp/env.properties.2705"

Prb, è proprio un bug dell'install... vabbeh cmq mi sono accorto che dopo giorni di sbattimento quel programma non fa per me.

Io cercavo qualcosa con interface grafico per poter uppare i giochini sul mio nokia 7210 o per sincronizzare la rubrica etc... Possibile che non esista nulla? eppure nokia è stra famosa  :Sad: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

I guessed you wouldnt, but this was the only topic containing the word "7210"   :Embarassed: 

I did that and it says --identify is not supported by the my phone (a 7210...). Well, I'll just try another functions, maybe it rellay is not supported...

My main problem, is that gsmlib used to work and then, one day, it stoped working... /proc/net/irda/discovery returns 7210 found... I have the /dev/ircomm* device files, I have irda0 up, but then a "gsmctl -d /dev/ircomm0 -o dial HOMENR" does nothing...

THank you and once again, sory for the offtopic...

--EDIT--

In case you want to know, here's the wicked part, I just tried gsmlib with a Siemens S25 and it worked so my laptop irda setup is ok. This way, I could say "It's simple, 7210 is not supported by gsmlib". Well I boot win2k, and try the gsmlib binaries, and what about that ?, it works with 7210...

Maybe I should try another module than smc-ircc ...

----------

## cerri

fatez: usa gammu, ma e' CMD.

sKewlBoy: can you post 

```
# gammu --identify

# irdadump 
```

output?

----------

## sKewlBoy

sure I can  :Smile: 

```

skewllap root # cat /proc/net/irda/discovery 

IrLMP: Discovery log:

nickname: Nokia 7210, hint: 0xb125, saddr: 0xa0b59b85, daddr: 0x0000094d

skewllap root # gammu --identify

[ERROR 2: Error opening device. Unknown/busy or no permissions.]

Error opening device. Unknown/busy or no permissions.

skewllap root # irdadump

20:39:09.726337 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

20:39:09.816331 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

20:39:09.906327 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

20:39:09.996329 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

20:39:10.073664 xid:rsp a0b59b85 < 0000094d S=6 s=3 Nokia 7210 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (27) 

20:39:10.086332 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

20:39:10.176335 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

20:39:10.266328 xid:cmd a0b59b85 > ffffffff S=6 s=* Linux hint=0400 [ Computer ] (21) 

8 packets received by filter

skewllap root # 

```

----------

## cerri

Mmmhhh.

what about: 

```
# strace -fF -Tv -o log.log gammu --identify
```

----------

## sKewlBoy

This is the error I was talking about:

```

bash-2.05b$ gammu --identify

[ERROR 16: Function not supported by phone.]

Function not supported by phone.

```

I havent even looked when I posted the previous one output. That error was because I used gammu with root, which has no .gammurc with port=/Dev/ircomm0

If you think it'll help I can still post strace log file, but it's a little long...

----------

## cerri

I was able to use both 7210 and 7250 phones with gammu, so I think there must be some other kind of problem.

Can you upload somewhere that log file, both root and user mode?

----------

## sKewlBoy

OK, you can check it here: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/fpina/gammu.txt

But I guess it's not my linux irda setup that's wrong, because I just tried precompiled binaries for win32 in the same laptop and got the same problem.

Error 16...

Maybe it's because my 7210 has the latest software version (4.74). I heard this could be a problem...

----------

## cerri

I don't know about software version, but the strange line is:

```
4504  connect(4, {sin_family=0x17 /* AF_??? */, {sa_family=23, sa_data="\377\0\372B\0\0Nokia:Ph"}, 36) = -1 EHOSTUNREACH (No route to host) <4.999303>
```

May you post your /home/skewlboy/.gammurc? And ifconfig -a?

----------

## sKewlBoy

My .gammurc has the basic as you can see in the log:

```

[gammu]

port = /dev/ircomm0

connection = irda

```

And here's the "ifconfig -a" output:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3F:7B:AD:24  

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:859 (859.0 b)  TX bytes:650 (650.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 Memory:e8104000-e8104038 

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr ca:f9:87:69  

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:332 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:10620 (10.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:4 Base address:0x3f8 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Hope this is useful...

why did you request "ifconfig -a" and not just "ifconfig irda0", if I may ask ... ?

----------

## cerri

Yep, the gammurc is ok (I have exactly same settings).

The ifconfig -a output is ok too, I asked for it to be sure there wasn't strange irdaN (the EHOSTUNREACH let me think there may be such a problem).

Last chance: what about irda support in your kernel? What kind of modules did you have loaded?

----------

## sKewlBoy

yes, I though it could be the modules and that smc-ircc might be a bit old for 7210, that's why I referred that, in win2k, it also gives me the same error. And, in linux, I've tried a S25 and 6210 and both worked with gsmlib (I didnt knew gammu at the time). So IrDA setup must be ok, it must be a problem with the phone software.

But I use this modules: irda,irport,ircomm,ircomm-tty,smc-ircc

What's your phone software version, gammu version and kernel ?

----------

## cerri

Mmmhhh.

My phone is 8310, I tried your phone for a friend of mine two weeks ago.

Kernel is 2.4.21, [Gammu version 0.76 built 23:26:40 Jun  3 2003].

Kernel was 2.4.20, same version of gammu, don't remember software version.

----------

## sKewlBoy

My gammu version is 0.79... maybe I'll try downgrading...

Btw (and I guess this is less off-topic) where could I get specific java documentation for 7210 ? I'd like to learn how to use infrared. I've found a lot of applications for 7650 to use the phone as remote control but none for 7210. So I guess the best bet is to learn javame and how to use IR...

Thank you.

----------

## cerri

What do you mean?

If you need just uploading / downloading java apps to / from your phone you need just gammu (working, of course  :Smile: ).

I'm upgrading gammu just now (but to use with my phone, 8310).

----------

## cerri

```
cerri@cerrito bin $ ./gammu --identify

Manufacturer  : Nokia

Model         : 8310 (NHM-7)

Firmware      : 05.57 (15-08-02)

Hardware      : 0802

IMEI          : 350777104332xxx

Original IMEI : 3507xx/10/4332xx/2

Manufactured  : 02/2002

Product code  : 0504485

cerri@cerrito bin $ ./gammu --version

[Gammu version 0,79,0,0 built 13:02:41 Jul  3 2003]

```

----------

## sKewlBoy

thanks for trying it out... I guess I'm just damned to use win2k to transfer java apps to my phone.

what I meant is that I want a java app to use in my phone to control TV/DVD and other IR-controllable devices. I found many java apps like this for 7650, but none for 7210, so I guess mybest bet is to use up my summer vacations to learn j2me and 7210 specific calls... I was asking for documentation on this, since this post started with that....

----------

## cerri

```
cerri@cerrito bin $ ./gammu --identify

Manufacturer  : Nokia

Model         : 7210 (NHL-4)

Firmware      : 3.09 C (02-10-02)

Hardware      : 0630

IMEI          : 351114103544312

Original IMEI : 351114/10/354431/2

Manufactured  : 01/2003

Product code  : 0508045

```

----------

## fatez

boh io non ho capito tanto di gammu.. solo che ho sempre questo risultato 

fatez@Gentoo fatez $ gammu --identify

[ERROR 9: No response in specified timeout. Probably phone not connected.]

No response in specified timeout. Probably phone not connected.

ghghghghhghghgh

----------

## sKewlBoy

fatez, your problem might be specifying your port and connection type in .gammurc ...

cerri, thanks, I guess I'll try with a friend of mine's 7210, with an older firmware. Mine was 3.09 a week ago (before I heard about gammu) but then I went to nokia to update it to 4.74 ...   :Confused: 

I'll post the results here, in case you want to know how it ended  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> fatez, your problem might be specifying your port and connection type in .gammurc ...

 

Agree / concordo.

Hai settato irda? Hai settato in .gammurc che vuoi usare irda?

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> cerri, thanks, I guess I'll try with a friend of mine's 7210, with an older firmware. Mine was 3.09 a week ago (before I heard about gammu) but then I went to nokia to update it to 4.74 ...  
> 
> I'll post the results here, in case you want to know how it ended 

 

Of course  :Razz: 

----------

## fatez

Ciao Cerri,

eh guarda è la primissima volta che uso irda in linux, dispongo di una periferica com1 irda ( Mars II si chiama)... A naso o settato il kenrel per com e per irda.. sembra andare nel senso che se faccio un cat al device com1 si accende il led sulla periferica.. poi non saprei proprio come continuare. 

Hai mica una guida sotto mano o hai voglia di scrivermi un paio di passi in modo da potermi documentare al meglio??

Grazie e ciao ciao ! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Ciao Cerri,
> 
> eh guarda è la primissima volta che uso irda in linux, dispongo di una periferica com1 irda ( Mars II si chiama)... A naso o settato il kenrel per com e per irda.. sembra andare nel senso che se faccio un cat al device com1 si accende il led sulla periferica.. poi non saprei proprio come continuare. 
> 
> Hai mica una guida sotto mano o hai voglia di scrivermi un paio di passi in modo da potermi documentare al meglio??

 

Certo!

Ma:

1) hai settato la irda in linux? Mi pare di capire di si visto che ti funziona...

2) hai settato .gammurc? Trovi l'esempio in questo stesso thread.

ciauz!  :Cool: 

----------

## fatez

Boh.. continuo a non capire. Con ifconfig -a mi spara

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:BE:2E:3F  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1589 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1667 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:1501616 (1.4 Mb)  TX bytes:507779 (495.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Memory:e4000000-e4001080 

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

irlan0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:153 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:153 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:7992 (7.8 Kb)  TX bytes:7992 (7.8 Kb)

shaper0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:10 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ma niente tipo irda come ha l'amico fritz. e in /dev ho :

Gentoo root # ls /dev/ir*   

/dev/ircomm0   /dev/ircomm12  /dev/ircomm16  /dev/ircomm2   /dev/ircomm23  /dev/ircomm27  /dev/ircomm30  /dev/ircomm6

/dev/ircomm1   /dev/ircomm13  /dev/ircomm17  /dev/ircomm20  /dev/ircomm24  /dev/ircomm28  /dev/ircomm31  /dev/ircomm7

/dev/ircomm10  /dev/ircomm14  /dev/ircomm18  /dev/ircomm21  /dev/ircomm25  /dev/ircomm29  /dev/ircomm4   /dev/ircomm8

/dev/ircomm11  /dev/ircomm15  /dev/ircomm19  /dev/ircomm22  /dev/ircomm26  /dev/ircomm3   /dev/ircomm5   /dev/ircomm9

bo, forse ho dimenticato qualcosa nel kernel o non so.. mo vedo se in gugle trov o un how-to

----------

## cerri

Qui sembra tutto ok.

Ma di .gammurc che mi dici?

----------

## fatez

guarda le ho provate tutte :

[gammu]

port = /dev/irlan0

connection = irda

ho provato a mettere /dev/ircomm* tutti, ma nulla da fare, non mi si accende nemmeno la periferica infrarossi.

----------

## cerri

Dico una stupidata: hai fatto

```
# /etc/init.d/irda start
```

???

Posta il tuo dmesg.

----------

## fatez

si si ho fatto /etc/init.d/irda start

dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (root@Gentoo.unzpower.org) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #5 Mon Jul 7 02:08:07 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fffc000 - 000000005ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffff000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 393212

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 163836 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi  video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

bootsplash: silent mode.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1666.849 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3322.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1542696k/1572848k available (2556k kernel code, 25540k reserved, -3192k data, 332k init, 655344k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1666.3279 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.3324 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1333324, slice: 666662

CPU0<T0:1333312,T1:666640,D:10,S:666662,C:1333324>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1720, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:07.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:08.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x0b (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4a [Flags: R/W].

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 00:0f.1 (0004 -> 0005)

gameport0: Emu10k1 Gameport at 0xb000 size 8 speed 1269 kHz

input0: Microsoft SideWinder GamePad on gameport0.0 [3-bit id 75 data 5]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

amd76x_pm: Version 20020730

amd76x_pm: Could not find northbridge

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9800-0x9807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9808-0x980f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L080J4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: YAMAHA CRW-F1E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0160bc4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 156355584 sectors (80054 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=9732/255/63, UDMA(133)

blk: queue c0160d04, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 > p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1430M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Promise Fasttrak(tm) Softwareraid driver 0.03beta: No raid array found

Highpoint HPT370 Softwareraid driver for linux version 0.01

No raid array found

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW-F1E           Rev: 1.0d

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 10x/44x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem f89b8000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa800, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver audio

audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 10

Linux I2O PCI support (c) 1999 Red Hat Software.

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O LAN OSM (C) 1999 University of Helsinki.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.5+(22/07/2002)

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 320 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

irda_init()

irlan_init()

irlan_register_netdev()

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Freeing initrd memory: 65k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed

Adding Swap: 1044184k swap-space (priority -1)

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

input1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb2:2.0

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-2, assigned address 3

Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Driver bcm4400 ver. 1.0.1 (08/26/02)

PCI: Enabling device 00:09.0 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0f.0

eth0: Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T found at mem e4000000, IRQ 5, node addr 00e018be2e3f

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.10.1 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

pwc Default framerate set to 30.

pwc Default image size set to sif [320x240].

pwc Enabling power save on open/close.

usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

usbaudio: device 3 audiocontrol interface 1 has 1 input and 0 output AudioStreaming interfaces

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 44100

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 1: format 0x00000010 sratelo 44100 sratehi 44100 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 22050

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 2: format 0x00000010 sratelo 22050 sratehi 22050 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 11025

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 3: format 0x00000010 sratelo 11025 sratehi 11025 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 8000

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 4: format 0x00000010 sratelo 8000 sratehi 8000 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: registered dsp 14,3

usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 3 type 0x0101

usbaudio: warning: found 1 of 0 logical channels.

usbaudio: assuming the channel found is the master channel (got a Philips camera?). Should be fine.

usbaudio: registered mixer 14,0

usb_audio_parsecontrol: usb_audio_state at c25ec940

pwc Philips PCVC720K/40 (ToUCam XS) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o: Found Via VT8233A/8235 device

i2c-viapro.o: Via Pro SMBus detected and initialized

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

w83781d.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o: No/Bad UDID response -1 on adapter 0x40002

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Down

blk: queue c0160bc4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c0160d04, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps half duplex

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps half duplex

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

IrDA: Registered device irda0

irtty_net_open()

irlap_change_speed(), setting speed to 9600

----------

## sKewlBoy

So what modules do you load, exactly ?

Have you tried any other irda-using app or gammu is your first ?

You can try emerge'ing net-misc/gsmlib and try the irda that way, too ...

----------

## cerri

Credo che tu abbia troppi moduli... ma potrei dire una stupidata.

Cerca di lasciare solo irtty e le sue dipendenze, non mi convince quel

```
irtty_net_open()

irlap_change_speed(), setting speed to 9600
```

.

----------

## fatez

Cerri forse hai ragione, io nel kernel ho abilitato praticamente tutto nella sezione irda.. 

sKewlBoy : Can U show Ur irda section in the .config ?

----------

## fatez

ok forse qualcosa va, settando così:

Gentoo root # cat /etc/conf.d/irda 

IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=/dev/ttyS1

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=MarsII

DISCOVERY=yes

e facendo irdadump mi compare :

Gentoo root # irdadump 

10:48:46.633686 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

10:48:46.723682 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

10:48:46.808674 xid:rsp 0c58b787 < 000052e2 S=6 s=1 Nokia 7210 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (27) 

10:48:46.813680 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

10:48:46.903682 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

10:48:46.993687 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

10:48:47.083684 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

10:48:47.173681 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=* Gentoo hint=4400 [ Computer LAN Access ] (22) 

10:48:49.633687 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

10:48:49.723685 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

10:48:49.808675 xid:rsp 0c58b787 < 000052e2 S=6 s=1 Nokia 7210 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (27) 

10:48:49.813680 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

10:48:49.903682 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

10:48:49.993688 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

10:48:50.083682 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

10:48:50.173682 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=* Gentoo hint=4400 [ Computer LAN Access ] (22) 

10:48:52.633686 xid:cmd 0c58b787 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

e in gammurc :

fatez@Gentoo fatez $ cat .gammurc 

[gammu]

port = /dev/ircomm0

connection = irda

lanciando : 

fatez@Gentoo fatez $ gammu --identify

[ERROR 16: Function not supported by phone.]

Function not supported by phone.

e con strace ottengo la stessa riga :

11349 socket(0x17 /* PF_??? */, SOCK_STREAM, 0) = 4 <0.000024>

11349 connect(4, {sa_family=0x17 /* AF_??? */, sa_data="\377\0\25\232\0\0Nokia:Ph"}, 36) = -1 EHOSTUNREACH (No route to host) <5.000022>

PS: il mio Firmware è 3.02 02-10-02 NHL-4

hmm a questo punto.. ideee ?

----------

## cerri

Fai:

```
$ grep -i irda /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Io ho questi settaggi:

```
# IrDA (infrared) support

CONFIG_IRDA=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

```

Per il resto ho le stesse conf.

----------

## sKewlBoy

Well, fatez, that's what I get...

I really don't have the laptop right now, so I can say exactly what I have, but I guess the modules I load are: irda, irport, ircomm, ircomm-tty, smc-ircc.

As you already get that error, I probably won't be helping much, now ...

----------

## sKewlBoy

cerri, these are the news I told you I would give  :Smile: 

So, I tried Siemens S25 and Nokia 7210 (firmwares: 3.09, 4.12 and 4.74) with two apps, gsmlib (http://www.pxh.de/fs/gsmlib/) and gammu 0.79.

Siemens S25 works with both the apps. Even if "gammu --identify" will give "error9: timeout" sending SMS and dialing works.

Nokia 7210 v3.09 works perfectly with gammu and gsmlib.

Nokia 7210 v4.12 and v4.74 time out with gsmlib and return "Error 16: Function not recognized by phone" when trying gammu --identify. For any other gammu function they timeout.

So, since errors are common to both apps, we can conclude the problem is the drivers (smc-ircc?) and not gammu, right ?

:EDIT:

And forgot to mention, I tried both programs for all the 4 phones in windows, also. All the 4 phones worked sucessfully with both programs, so it's not an hardware problem... It really must be an outdated driver...

----------

## cerri

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> cerri, these are the news I told you I would give 

 

 :Smile: 

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> So, I tried Siemens S25 and Nokia 7210 (firmwares: 3.09, 4.12 and 4.74) with two apps, gsmlib (http://www.pxh.de/fs/gsmlib/) and gammu 0.79.
> 
> Siemens S25 works with both the apps. Even if "gammu --identify" will give "error9: timeout" sending SMS and dialing works.

 

Bug report?

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> Nokia 7210 v3.09 works perfectly with gammu and gsmlib.
> 
> Nokia 7210 v4.12 and v4.74 time out with gsmlib and return "Error 16: Function not recognized by phone" when trying gammu --identify. For any other gammu function they timeout.

 

Mmmhhh.. what about inform the gammu ml?

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> So, since errors are common to both apps, we can conclude the problem is the drivers (smc-ircc?) and not gammu, right ?

 

Perhaps, and that "-EHOSTUNREACH" let me think you're right... but who knows?  :Wink: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

I remember I saw once smc-ircc2.o available somewhere... Maybe I'll google for some info on that...

----------

## sKewlBoy

fatez, seems to me you got to my point. My .gammurc is the same as yours.

Your firmware is 3.02 ... ?

Try to use gsmlibs (emerge gsmlibs; gsmctl -d /dev/ircomm0 -o dial HOME_NUMBER).

If that doesnt work also, there's a new firmware added to my blacklist  :Razz: 

:UPDATE:

just sent the email to gammu ml and gsmlib ml... just hope one of them as a solution... or at least more people in the same situation so I'll it's not dumb of mine...  :Razz: 

----------

## fatez

It doesn't work for me.

This is my firmware : V3.09

 :Sad: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

3.09 ? So I guess Cerri must come back in action  :Smile: 

He got that to work well...

Not even gsmlib works ?

Have you tried any other phone ?

----------

## fatez

thi is the command that I typed :

```

gsmctl -d /dev/ircomm0 -o dial HOME_NUMBER

```

But, nothing output from my bash and nothing from my nokia.

And this is the rsult by gammu:

```

fatez@Gentoo fatez $ gammu-080/gammu/gammu --identify

[ERROR 16: Function not supported by phone.]

Function not supported by phone.

```

----------

## cerri

May you post your kernel config?

----------

## fatez

```

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (root@Gentoo.unzpower.org) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #6 Sun Jul 27 16:03:18 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fffc000 - 000000005ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffff000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 393212

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 163836 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi  video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1666.849 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3322.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1543184k/1572848k available (2276k kernel code, 25052k reserved, -2836k data, 308k init, 655344k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1666.3279 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.3324 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1333324, slice: 666662

CPU0<T0:1333312,T1:666640,D:10,S:666662,C:1333324>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1720, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x0b (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4a [Flags: R/W].

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

gameport0: Emu10k1 Gameport at 0xb000 size 8 speed 1242 kHz

input0: Microsoft SideWinder GamePad on gameport0.0 [3-bit id 75 data 5]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

amd76x_pm: Version 20020730

amd76x_pm: Could not find northbridge

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9800-0x9807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9808-0x980f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L080J4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: YAMAHA CRW-F1E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c015eb64, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 156355584 sectors (80054 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=9732/255/63, UDMA(133)

blk: queue c015eca4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 > p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1430M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW-F1E           Rev: 1.0d

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 10x/44x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem f89b8000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa800, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver audio

audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 320 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Freeing initrd memory: 65k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

Adding Swap: 1044184k swap-space (priority -1)

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

input1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb2:2.0

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-2, assigned address 3

Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Driver bcm4400 ver. 1.0.1 (08/26/02)

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 7 with 00:0f.0

eth0: Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T found at mem e4000000, IRQ 7, node addr 00e018be2e3f

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 16:37:52 Jul 27 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 7 with 00:09.0

emu10k1: Audigy rev 3 model 0x0051 found, IO at 0xb400-0xb41f, IRQ 7

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: 0x5452:0x4123 (TriTech TR A5)

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.10.1 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

pwc Default framerate set to 30.

pwc Default image size set to sif [320x240].

pwc Enabling power save on open/close.

usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

usbaudio: device 3 audiocontrol interface 1 has 1 input and 0 output AudioStreaming interfaces

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 44100

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 1: format 0x00000010 sratelo 44100 sratehi 44100 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 22050

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 2: format 0x00000010 sratelo 22050 sratehi 22050 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 11025

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 3: format 0x00000010 sratelo 11025 sratehi 11025 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: valid input sample rate 8000

usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 4: format 0x00000010 sratelo 8000 sratehi 8000 attributes 0x00

usbaudio: registered dsp 14,35

usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 3 type 0x0101

usbaudio: warning: found 1 of 0 logical channels.

usbaudio: assuming the channel found is the master channel (got a Philips camera?). Should be fine.

usbaudio: registered mixer 14,16

usb_audio_parsecontrol: usb_audio_state at f7ff0d00

pwc Philips PCVC720K/40 (ToUCam XS) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o: Found Via VT8233A/8235 device

i2c-viapro.o: Via Pro SMBus detected and initialized

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

w83781d.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

smbus-arp.o: No/Bad UDID response -1 on adapter 0x40002

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

blk: queue c015eb64, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c015eca4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps half duplex

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 45187 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

IrDA: Registered device irda0

```

----------

## sKewlBoy

not that, fatez.

grep -v ^# /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## fatez

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_MXP31=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_2GB=y

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_BCM4400=m

CONFIG_SHAPER=y

CONFIG_IRDA=y

CONFIG_IRCOMM=y

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=y

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

CONFIG_I2C_PPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCFEPP=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER=y

CONFIG_AMD_RNG=y

CONFIG_AMD_PM768=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

```

----------

## sKewlBoy

You have smc-ircc missing... Under the IrDA devices in IrDA section.

One tip: while you're testing what options do you need to use a piece of hardware, use modules instead of builtin. that will make compilation faster, and save you from rebooting, most of the times...

----------

## fatez

It doesn't work. I've compiled smc-ircc but nothing change.

I don't know why.. but isn't the right wy...

bye

----------

## sKewlBoy

cerri, what's your kernel config ? and what's your IrDA device ?

----------

## cerri

(kernel 2.4.21)

```
# IrDA (infrared) support

CONFIG_IRDA=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m 
```

```
[gammu]

port = /dev/ircomm0

connection = irda 
```

Now I'm using kernel 2.6.0 test 2: I cannot reboot and now I don't have that phone to test it. I'll post 2.4.21 dmesg asap  :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

fatez and I use laptop builtin IrDA, you use USB... the only big difference I see....

fatez, do you any other IrDA phone to test with gsmliv/gammu ?

Just to check if you and me are standing in the some rock...

----------

## cerri

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> fatez and I use laptop builtin IrDA, you use USB... the only big difference I see....

 

Nope, I'm using builtin irda (IBM thinkpad A30P).

----------

## sKewlBoy

Oh, I saw the usb module and I deduced it. my mistake   :Embarassed: 

And what are your other IrDA options ? irtty or irport ? And when you use it sucessfully with the 7210, what modules did you have loaded ?

Does that laptop uses IrDA as a serial device as my toshiba (toshiba modules do not work)?

Could you use `grep "# IrDA" -A 24` to grep the .config and post it here, instead of just `-i irda" ?

Thank you

----------

## sKewlBoy

OK, I finally got it working. 

fatez, have you got it to work ?

if not, try as I did.

I was loading this modules: irda, irport, ircomm and ircomm-tty.

It worked for Siemens S25, but not for my Nokia 7210.

So, yesterday, I tried to use modprobe-on-request, this is, running irattach with not modules loaded and let the kernel load the modules it needed.

So, the modules loaded were: irda and irtty only. Oh, and serial module, guess that was the big difference, as I didnt have a /dev/ttyS0 pointing to the IrDA device, and used irport module.

Try this, fatez, and I'd be please if you'd let me know if it worked for you also.

----------

## cerri

Great!

----------

## daemonb

hi,

i saw that somebody hat the same problem while executing the setup.bin, but i don't understand italian. Is there any solution yet. Because i need it.

Can anybody help me?

Thank you 

DaemonB

----------

## kurppa

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, stavo cercando un qualcosa per il mio Nokia 7210 .. e dopo varie ricerche su google sono fino per scaricare Nokia Developer's Suite for J2ME(TM) 2.0 (2.6.2003).
> 
> Gentoo nokia # ./setup.bin 
> 
> Preparing to install...
> ...

 

Instructions here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46203&highlight=j2me

There is a thing called 'SEARCH' in the upper right hand corner of your screen.  :Wink: 

----------

